# Happy Birthday Jrs!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey!! I hope you have a great one .....get super spoiled


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Happy B-day fellow May 13-er .


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank You for the post Ciddian!

Happy B-day Wilson  

You just have to love a birthday that can fall on Mothers day or on a Friday 13th.

jrs


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...yeah. Funny thing, I turned 13 on a Fri 13 way back when...MUAHAHAHA.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Jrs !!!*










Can't wait to see your dance moves !!

HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY !!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

happy birthday guys! I baked you a cake...


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

The only dance party going on at my place tonight may be the kids getting down with Barney. Heather Locklear still looks great though, maybe some T.J. Hooker reruns are in order for tonight! 

Hey Holocron are those corkscrew vals in the background?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...I can imagine jrs "kicking it"...is that what they say nowadays?

Thanks for the cake Holo, you better duck as jrs and I plan a little food fight .

Again, Happy B-day jrs!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOohh happy B-day too wilson!!!! 

Omg... that cake is awesome!!!


----------

